# 719 lb Raw Bench (326 kgs) - Kirill Sarychev



## JamesWoods (Nov 6, 2014)

Kirill Sarychev

DOB - 01.01.1989
Height - 197CM ( 6.5ft)
Weight - 160kg (352 pounds)
Impressive lift from the guy.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 6, 2014)

Sh*t a brick!


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 6, 2014)

no belt. look how he moves it around while it's still in the rack, he owns that weight, and the speed of the press ,made it look easy


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 6, 2014)

Wouldn't be wearing that kit at my gym though!


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2014)

I love his set up. Toes into the floor. Fuk yea !!!!!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 6, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I love his set up. Toes into the floor. Fuk yea !!!!!!



I bench with my legs in that exact same position.  always seems to me many of the big benchers like spoto bench flat footed and i've never figured that out.  seeing this made me feel better.  that's a strong son of a bitch.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 6, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I bench with my legs in that exact same position.  always seems to me many of the big benchers like spoto bench flat footed and i've never figured that out.  seeing this made me feel better.  that's a strong son of a bitch.



Just a preference bro, one you drive off your heals the other your toes but off the toes you can get tighter by placing your feet further back IMO.

I have done both and currently am off the toes and like it better I seem to control the bar much better and stay tight better.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 8, 2014)

That is impressive. Great shoulder mobility.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Just a preference bro, one you drive off your heals the other your toes but off the toes you can get tighter by placing your feet further back IMO.
> 
> I have done both and currently am off the toes and like it better I seem to control the bar much better and stay tight better.



If you lift it a gym it can be just a preference how you place your feet. If you are participating in a powerlifting competition it isn't. For example IPF rules don't allow this, your feet must be flat on the ground. 
WPC,WPO and others don't really care about this.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 10, 2014)

JamesWoods said:


> If you lift it a gym it can be just a preference how you place your feet. If you are participating in a powerlifting competition it isn't. For example IPF rules don't allow this, your feet must be flat on the ground.
> WPC,WPO and others don't really care about this.



I have yet to be to a meet where it matters how your feet are placed as long as your ass doesn't come off the bench.  I prefer toes on the floor.


----------



## JamesWoods (Nov 10, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I have yet to be to a meet where it matters how your feet are placed as long as your ass doesn't come off the bench.  I prefer toes on the floor.



It is probably WPC,WPO competition they are very lenient when it comes to the rules. IPF are very strict and they even do random drug tests on lifters. ( obviously depends from the competition, if it is a local gym contest nobody will drug test you)


----------



## JackC4 (Nov 17, 2014)

Made it look easy


----------



## fatfuq (May 5, 2015)

I really wish spoto had not gotten hurt, guarantee hed be at 800 by now if he was healthy


----------



## halfwit (May 6, 2015)

Jesus, I guess I have to stop using the "I'm tall, so benching over 500lbs isn't going to happen" excuse.  

Truly f'in impressive.


----------

